# 600mm waterproof rating ...



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking for a light hoodie for warm Bear Mountain jibby days. There is going to be no snow falling, and probably 40-60F weather.

This element jacket is on sale for the right price

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Element Hideaway Jacket - Men's - $24.99 - 64% off

I just need it to not get soaked when I inevitably fall from trying tricks etc.

Is that good enough?

From reviews it sounds kind of plasticky like a trashbag (I have a jacket like that already a North Face).

If anyone has suggestions on a cheap water resistant hoodie I'm all ears


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like it's sold out so it doesn't really matter. But, I'd say that jacket looks like shit.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Looks like it's sold out so it doesn't really matter. But, I'd say that jacket looks like shit.


There was a better color but just chose that one first. And yes it's starting to hurt my eyes. I'll keep looking. I'm a muted color kind of guy this one looks better

Clearance Sessions Woven Softshell Hoodie Black Magic - Mens


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wasn't talking about the color, I was talking about the specs.

Those Sessions softshell hoodies are fantastic. I have two of them and I've beat the shit out of them. Could've sworn that mine was 5k/5k though instead of 5k/3k.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotcha. The color hurt too though.

This one looks like a goodie. Doesn't need to be rated high as I just don't want it to get wet from falling that's all. Very low standards.


----------

